# Date Milk, benefits.



## Deshaunn (Aug 17, 2012)

Well date milk is the good nutrients. It contains almost, all vitamins and nutrients except iron and
vitamin E. It is best to be healthy. It is best for bones and healthy teeth because it contains good
amount of calcium. It reduces acidity. It is good rehydrate. It is best for skin and hair care. Everyone
should intake 300ml milk daily.


----------



## topcornermax (Aug 24, 2012)

sounds gross haha


----------



## austin (Oct 16, 2012)

Milk does the body good I guess you could say lol Lowfat helps you lose weight and is an excellant source of calcium. Replacing a glass of milk with a can of soda does wonders for your body as well. Try to drink a glass of milk everyday...


----------



## ewaanray (Feb 12, 2013)

Each and every people wants to being a healthy and there are plenty of benefits that we can get from Milk which is very helpful for the development of human brain as well as human body.


----------



## Bettie (Mar 19, 2013)

You are right that date milk is very healthy and has a lot of positive effects on the body, not so sure about the skin and hair care though. Personally I always used to hav quite a bad skin and date milk didn't really change that. Here I have always relied on blemish balm to smoothen the skin texture. Apart from that I have to agree that date milk is very healthy and has many positive effects on the body. Unfortunately it is also somewhat hard to find and quite expensive, at least in the area I live. The taste is not that great but you can certainly get used to it.


----------



## lashunda5132 (May 31, 2013)

Date milk is a healthy diet which have high ingredient but good for growing up kids..


----------



## clubpenza (Nov 27, 2013)

I always used to has quite a bad skin and date milk didn't really change that.

ผลบอล livescore holiday วิธีเล่น บาคาร่า คาสิโน


----------



## tia992 (Dec 6, 2018)

Dates are healthy in moderation if you eat too much it can result weight gain.


----------

